# Tajin! - Need more ideas for use!



## Cooking Goddess

After reading so much from so many of you about how terrific this seasoning is, I finally found it!  Purely by luck, too, since I wasn't actually looking for it this time, but rather hunting down Himself when we were at Aldi's a couple days ago and he was standing right in front of it. Serendipity! 

Tasty little bugger!  Now I want to hear ALL of you suggestions on how to use it and what to put it on. My first thought was "watermelon"! Or "apple slices"! Or - or - or... I bet there are so many ways to use it I'll never think of them all. That's why I'm asking for your suggestions please.

Fire away! And thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic

Avocados! 

I also used it to season a Mexican-flavored slaw for shrimp tacos. 

Looking forward to more ideas!


----------



## Dawgluver

*Tajin!*

It's delicious on mango slices and pineapple.


----------



## Kayelle

I love it on cottage cheese, most fruits and avocado as mentioned. It's terrific for fish and chicken too. These shrimp were fire grilled with just butter and Tajin'.


----------



## Kayelle

Remembering now, it's wonderful on buttered corn on the cob! Corn season will be here before we know it.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've looked for *Tajin* a few times in our local Albertsons, and haven't been able to find it.  They have a good spice/seasoning section and I looked as recently as last week.  It MUST be there, and I'm just not seeing it. 

I even have a pic of it in my phone so that I can look for the red/white/green label. 

Mmmm....corn season!  4 ears for a dollar yesterday - I bought 8.


----------



## Kayelle

I found it once in the Mexican section of Vons Cheryl.

For those who don't know what it looks like....


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the tip Kay - I never thought to look for it in the Mexican section.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Any salad benefits from Tajin, unless you are making a specific recipe salad.  

Cheryl, if you cannot find it, let me know and I will send you some.


----------



## di reston

I'm intrigued - we don't get it over here, would anyone be able to tell me how to make it? I love these magical spice mixes because they make dining so much more interesting!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## Dawgluver

It's basically chiles, salt, and dehydrated lime juice.  I tried to read the ingredients from the back of the bottle, but they're in teeny tiny print, in Spanish.

A friend who lives in Mexico gave me a bottle of the classico and one of the habanero.  I think I've seen it around here too.  It's made in Jalesco, Mexico.


----------



## powerplantop

Cheryl J said:


> I've looked for *Tajin* a few times in our local Albertsons, and haven't been able to find it.  They have a good spice/seasoning section and I looked as recently as last week.  It MUST be there, and I'm just not seeing it.
> 
> I even have a pic of it in my phone so that I can look for the red/white/green label.
> 
> Mmmm....corn season!  4 ears for a dollar yesterday - I bought 8.



Some stores have it in the produce section. The local (25 minutes) Safeway keeps it there.


----------



## powerplantop

Cooking Goddess said:


> After reading so much from so many of you about how terrific this seasoning is, I finally found it!  Purely by luck, too, since I wasn't actually looking for it this time, but rather hunting down Himself when we were at Aldi's a couple days ago and he was standing right in front of it. Serendipity!
> 
> Tasty little bugger!  Now I want to hear ALL of you suggestions on how to use it and what to put it on. My first thought was "watermelon"! Or "apple slices"! Or - or - or... I bet there are so many ways to use it I'll never think of them all. That's why I'm asking for your suggestions please.
> 
> Fire away! And thanks.



It is common to use around the rim of the glass for a Michelada. If your a bloody mary fan use it around the rim of the glass for your bloody mary.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> It's delicious on mango slices and pineapple.



Pineapple! Yes, when I first got it, I broiled buttered pineapple slices and sprinkled them with Tajin. Yum


----------



## Chef Munky

powerplantop said:


> Some stores have it in the produce section. The local (25 minutes) Safeway keeps it there.



That's where we find it. Produce section or lined up on top of the meat counter display.

CG,
I've used it for grilling fresh veggies.
Add a dash of it with some mayonnaise. Great sandwich spread, any type of meat.Or veggie wraps.
Dipping sauce for crab cakes

I've also used it to spread it (they mayo way) on the outside of the bread when I make paninni's.

Deviled eggs are fantastic with Tanjin. Eggs in general even.

Have fun


----------



## GotGarlic

powerplantop said:


> Some stores have it in the produce section. The local (25 minutes) Safeway keeps it there.



That's where I found it, too.


----------



## tenspeed

I'm going to have to try to find this again.  Unsuccessful the first time, and then forgot about it.  Looks like it's available in at least some Walmarts.  I avoid that store, but might have to go in again.

What Is Tajin Seasoning? - PepperScale

What is Tajin Seasoning and Why You Should be Using It


----------



## GotGarlic

tenspeed, I found it at Kroger, so it's available in other grocery stores, too.

Thanks for the links


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> It's basically chiles, salt, and dehydrated lime juice.  I tried to read the ingredients from the back of the bottle, but they're in teeny tiny print, in Spanish.



Mine's in English. I accidentally bought the low-sodium version. It has a blue cap, so beware 

Ingredients: chile peppers, salt, dehydrated lime juice, potassium chloride (salt substitute), silicon dioxide (to prevent caking).


----------



## Kayelle

I once accidentally bought the low salt one and gave it to my low salt neighbor, not for this salt lover.

Has anyone mentioned it on watermelon? Oh yeah!!


----------



## tenspeed

GotGarlic said:


> tenspeed, I found it at Kroger, so it's available in other grocery stores, too.
> 
> Thanks for the links


  Some things that are readily available in supermarkets elsewhere are not available here.  We're getting more diverse, though.  Only 93% white, down from 98% in 2000 and 96% in 2010.  Neighboring Vermont and Maine are pretty much the same.  Some of the locals regard Massachusetts as a foreign country.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Pineapple! Yes, when I first got it, I broiled buttered pineapple slices and sprinkled them with Tajin. Yum




We took a snorkel party boat a few years ago, and when we stopped at a shallow beach area, they served us all sorts of tropical fruits with Tajin on floating platters in the ocean!  Pineapple, mango, starfruit, it was all so good!

I'm going to try it with roasted cauliflower.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, PPO and Munky.  I'll look in the produce and meat departments as well as the ethnic aisle.  It's gotta be there - I can't imagine a SoCal supermarket NOT stocking it.  Guess I could always ask an Albertsons employee, too. LOL 

I'm REALLY looking forward to trying it - sounds like something I would love.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, lots of great suggestions! I think I'm going to gain some weight just trying this stuff on so many things.  In spite of that, thank you so very much! Just keep them coming.

*GG*, avocados sound good, since they go well with lime. As soon as I find good pineapples in the store I will try it on that. I've been jonesing for pineapple for months but all I see are so green they'll rot. Poor things just don't ripen after picking.

*Kayelle*, those shrimp look absolutely delicious. I have shrimp in the freezer, so I'll have to try this soon. And you must have missed my first post mentioning watermelon. Thanks to your previous comments in other threads, it's the first thing I thought of for the Tajin. Florida corn is on sale at the grocery store this week. I'll pinch a couple of kernels to see if the juice runs clear or milky. Clear, and a couple are coming home with me.

*PPP*, I've had a few bloody Mary's, and not against having another. I'll try this next time we're in the mixed drink mood.

Eggs. Carambola. Cauliflower. I'm starting to think that the only thing it might not work on is chocolate. Or would it... Off to experiment!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tenspeed said:


> ...Some of the locals regard Massachusetts as a foreign country.


Himself and I feel the same way, and we live in MA!  Sixteen years, and we still wonder about many things. We're also waiting for the day we need to show our non-existent passports just to cross the state line from CT. We live in a border town and the best way to get from one side of town through the other is via CT. Still shaking our head over that one.


----------



## heathermarie

I love this stuff and have used it for years. Marinades, on fruit (mangoes), salad dressings.lots of possibilities.


----------



## chessplayer

tenspeed said:


> I'm going to have to try to find this again. Unsuccessful the first time, and then forgot about it. Looks like it's available in at least some Walmarts. I avoid that store, but might have to go in again.
> 
> What Is Tajin Seasoning? - PepperScale
> 
> What is Tajin Seasoning and Why You Should be Using It


 
The Walmart close to me has it in the produce section on a separate small display of Mexican seasonings and condiments.


----------



## cookieee

Well, it should be a lot easier to find now.  The January issue of Food Network mag. is calling it "Flavor of the Year".  They say it debuted in the United States in 1993. They also mention using it on popcorn (you can bet I will be trying that real soon). They also say that Tyson has launched a line of Tajin-infused chicken and sausage products.  I will have to remember to tell DH that, he is one of Tajin's biggest fan.


----------



## salt and pepper

I use it on fruit, fish salads etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the tip Kay - I never thought to look for it in the Mexican section.



At Wegman's in Niagara Falls I couldn't find the kosher salt, until I thought to look in the kosher foods section. WHOMP! There it was! At Smart & Final in San Diego I couldn't find the Agave nectar in the section where they have all the different sugars and other sweeteners, so I finally asked a clerk. He said they put it in the syrups section. The older I get, the harder it is to tolerate STUPID!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chile Lime Seasoning & Dry Rub*​
_Ingredients:_

1 Tbs chili powder
1 tsp lime zest 
½ tsp ground cumin
¼ tsp cayenne pepper powder
¼ tsp garlic powder
¼ tsp onion powder
¼ tsp ground coriander
¼ tsp salt
⅛ tsp sugar
_Instructions:_

Mix all ingredients in a bowl, then use as a seasoning or a rub.


----------



## cookieee

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Chile Lime Seasoning & Dry Rub*​
> _Ingredients:_
> 
> 1 Tbs chili powder
> 1 tsp lime zest
> ½ tsp ground cumin
> ¼ tsp cayenne pepper powder
> ¼ tsp garlic powder
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> ¼ tsp ground coriander
> ¼ tsp salt
> ⅛ tsp sugar
> _Instructions:_
> 
> Mix all ingredients in a bowl, then use as a seasoning or a rub.



Thanks S.L.O.B.(lol) Can't wait to try this. Thank goodness we always keep lemon, lime and orange zest in the freezer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

SLoB, that rub sounds good but it's way more complex than Tajin. It has just three ingredients: chili peppers, sea salt, and dehydrated lime. 

I'm sure someone sells dehydrated lime juice, but it's probably cheaper to spring $2.50 for the Tajin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cookieee said:


> Thanks S.L.O.B.(lol) Can't wait to try this. Thank goodness we always keep lemon, lime and orange zest in the freezer.



Did you know you can buy shelf stable lemon and lime (not sure about orange) zest in the spice section of most supermarkets?


----------



## cookieee

Thanks Sir Loin, since we always have all three fresh in the house, it just makes more sense to zest our own. At least I can make sure the fruit has been washed before zesting. lol, but thanks again. I haven't been inside a store in some years now, I have no idea what they are selling anymore. lol


----------

